# HUNTERS WELCOME!!



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Well the signs are here. For those of you who didnt follow the earlier posts, I ordered signs from the Game & Fish. That say Walking hunters welcome! And hunters welcome with permission. I will be putting them up as time and permisstion from landowners allow.
We have G/O's buying land near here and I will try to get as much land open to the public around thier land as possible Maybe deeming thier efforts fruitless. ( Why hire a guide when all this land is free??)
Also does anyone know if its legal to put up a hunters welcome sign except for G/O's (hunters welcome...outfitters will be prosecuted for tresspassing)

I quit *****ing ....ITS TIME TO ACT!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank You for your efforts!

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Is somebody getting nervous????? lol


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

G/O Im not going around putting signs up on peoples land...Im asking permission to put the signs up and or giving them to the landowners to put up. Obviously your a G/O...but sorry those are my views, I believe what you do is hurting the future of hunting in this state for a few bucks.


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

I had thought you could post signs on other's lands with permission from the land owner. Perhaps the land owner doesn't do it themslevs because of lack of time and don't want to spend the money for the signs. If there are people willing to take action on behalf of the land owner, such as Curty, then the battle against G/O's will move in the right direction.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes you can help the landowner by posting thier land as long as you aren't the person signing the poster. If the landowner himself had to post land, I guess it would be illegal for his kids to do it right? G/O's, I hope you have to purchase the land you can guide on in the future, wouldn't that be great?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good job Curty :thumb:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent Curty! I hope this endeavor is a success!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice work!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Curty!!!!!! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you Curty! Now the businesses at Oakes need to do the same thing.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

g/o---------You should check that out before you say that.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

G/O, the farmers in that area have literally begged me this year to come up and enjoy the deer hunting.....guess you don't know everything. I would have thought otherwise but I guess when you actually spend some time askig you get the answers first hand. AND! I see more of the "ask" signs in the Valley City area than anywhere. I've been turned down by two of them but the farmers have either said to come back later in the year or have volunteered other areas to hunt. The Oakes area has always been a hard area to access land IMO and it seems to just get worse and worse. Other areas are actually doing something to open up access......"can you hear me now"


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

g/o,

I've noticed in all your posts you use "there" instead of "their" or "they're".

My english minor at work! :lol:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Curty, great job!!!! The land my family ownes is posted the same way... Hunting with Permission..the reason we do not put it into PLOTS is if we want to hunt we do not have to battle to hunt our own land.......


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Might not be a bad idea to put a sportsmans club together or group of interested hunters and offer to provide and put up such signs for any interested land owners.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

G/O,

Ok you are a landowner, is that the only land on which you guide? I know I couldn't sleep at night knowing that I paid my neighbor to post his land so I could make some money from people wanting to shoot some stinkin gadwalls. The point I'm trying to make is G/O operations should only be able to operate on land that they personally own, that would end the big shots from wherever leasing up 100,000 acres and adding to the commercialization of hunting in ND. I hate the idea of paying for hunting, and will not do it nor will I ever charge someone that wants to take their kid out and shoot some ducks. I make an honest living and I can't say that for G/O's.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o, I'll explain this Community Access Program, CAPs, again for you. Last year the *Barnes County Wildlife Federation* placed *1000*, yes one thousand, of these signs in local businesses. It was farmers choice to use or not. They were gone in about three weeks. When you're group, the Professional Guides and Outfitters, can do that good, we will raise you another 1000 signs. 8) Wanna play? Who's in? How about 4590?

No one should demean Curty's effort. If the commercial boys weren't just bsing, they'd be in there helping him. After all it's farmers choice isn't it? Good for tourism. Economic developement. All your groups arguements are right there. Well?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

very nice work!!! we need to incorporate more ideas like that around the state.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

curty- just curious who is leasing land that guides around lidgerwood?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im4Fishing&Hunting...Im not sure who it is,but Im checking it out!


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I havne't heard anything, just heard that some NR's leases some land in the area, but now near lidgerwood, further west!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im4Fishing&Hunting.... Depends on what you call near? To me twenty miles away is in my backyard.There is some land leased out near Cayuga I believe also.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

curty- yeah I was talking about the cayuga/rutland area.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

g/o,
I'm late on this thread. All I see from you is "12". Care to explain? Sorry you couldn't make it to the Delta Waterfowl Banquet. Fieldhunter said you were up to your eyeballs in pheasant chicks. Good luck with those!
Jim


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Care to explain


Nope


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

g/o,

OK

Jim


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Right on Curty keep up the good work.

:beer: :thumb: :jammin:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

keep it up. good job. :beer:


----------



## .308w (Feb 18, 2008)

I was helping my rancher friend fix fence today and I saw 2 posted signs on his neighbors gate that said "because of Nodak outdoors & Fishingbuddy " NO HUNTING. wow


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

.308w said:


> I was helping my rancher friend fix fence today and I saw 2 posted signs on his neighbors gate that said "because of Nodak outdoors & Fishingbuddy " NO HUNTING. wow


you should of put a nodak sticker next to the sign.....

Curty you are the man!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good man Curty.



.308w said:


> I was helping my rancher friend fix fence today and I saw 2 posted signs on his neighbors gate that said "because of Nodak outdoors & Fishingbuddy " NO HUNTING. wow


Was that the neighbor that raises the flying pigs?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

im not understanding some of this talk about the signs and stuff, i hunt the SE portion of the state and was wondering what all this talk ment? what does it mean for the normal hunter? if someone could PM me and explain that would be great
Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Curty and all the others getting off their ***** to work on this. Kudos... :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

drakespanker12 said:


> im not understanding some of this talk about the signs and stuff, i hunt the SE portion of the state and was wondering what all this talk ment? what does it mean for the normal hunter? if someone could PM me and explain that would be great
> Thanks


In as few of words as possible. Guides are locking up land, paying for farmers to post it and not let normal people hunt it. This farmer. **** Back in 2004**** Put up some signs that allow hunters in.

Man this is an old thread!

I also give him props!

More people need to put a stop to the land getting leased up!!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I stopped posting on this site bc all it was all talk no action and I am inlcuding myslef in that. Curty is the man, he stopped sitting on his bum arguing and did something that made a difference.


----------

